# Etex for blades and spoons



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't want to hijack another thread about this so I started a new one... I am starting to get into painting blades and spoons and I was reading that most people are using Etex to clear them. My question is how do you apply it? Is the blade/spoon just lying flat on something or do you apply it while it is hanging vertical? If it is lying flat how do you keep the epoxy from sticking to what it is lying on? Does it need to be rotated like I am reading about with crankbaits? I am looking for a general break down of how you apply it... thanks and I have been getting alot of ideas from this site for color combinations. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Use envirotex lite,mix equal parts by weight,Then I thin a little with denatured alcohol,just a couple drops,then brush it on both sides.Then hang,after 20-30 min or so dab bottom with a brush to get off excess..wait a couple days let them harden.I add one more step but some don't,I put in toaster oven at 150-160 degrees f for around 30 min.,gets em a littler harder...good luck


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Rik.... This might be a stupid question... but I notice you hang your baits to dry. Do you clear coat the eye separately?
Thanks


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

No,all at the same time...I use some of the stick on eyes and I stick em on before I epoxied just went right over em.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually..... what I was referring to was the hole you hang them from ;-)


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol,I just cover them completely and hang,they stick to the hook a little but it covers everything good


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

I do it the same way Rik does except I use paper clips


----------



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I have used Dick Nite S82 urethane but it doesn't look like they make it anymore. I just dipped it and hung it using paperclips. It was simple. I will probably use the etex in the future. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

